# Iphone photos



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have noticed some very good photos of watches here on the forum and realized mine that I have taken are pretty naff .

So I downloaded a new photo app for my iphone and decided to play about here are my first results


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> my first results


 This one of the best photos I've seen with an iPhone (5s), not mine I hasten to add, but nicked off FB.
The chap edited it in Snapseed, so that's worth downloading too.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Faze said:


> This one of the best photos I've seen with an iPhone (5s), not mine I hasten to add, but nicked off FB.
> The chap edited it in Snapseed, so that's worth downloading too.


 I'll be the first to say (from seeing my partners work with nothing but a 4s) that iPhones take phenoninal photos, however the editing in this one has plain ruined it. If you're going to start editing at least know what you're doing or use software capable of doing it right.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I just want to try and make my watch photos a little bit more exciting rather my normal hey look at this on my wrist .


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I just want to try and make my watch photos a little bit more exciting rather my normal hey look at this on my wrist .


 I often think this, my photos are crap, I have a 4mp camera. However the likes and comments suggest that most members here look past the quality of a photo and appreciate the watches for what they are.

That said, I wouldn't say no to being able to take better pictures


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My limited understanding of photography is that it's not so much the camera but how you set and frame the shot.










Taken with one of these, a magnifying glass and a red bike led.










Not a great picture, but it showed me that even with cheap items better pics could be taken.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> My limited understanding of photography is that it's not so much the camera but how you set and frame the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rule of thirds. Only thing I know. I like auto mode


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Rule of thirds. Only thing I know. I like auto mode


 Rules of what ?? Focus smile and click is the best of my knowledge :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Even though it's a pain in the @rse I've been using Big M's iPhone 5 recently and taking photos is about the only thing it's not to bad at. This is just point & shoot no flash or additional lighting and it was getting a bit dull in the front room.

That being said I probably take a dozen or more shots just to get one.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------

